# Ode to Chris



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris and I were friends
We talked many times a day
Then Chris disappeared 
He left and went away one day

But now he's back
And so I wrote this ode to show
That I would like to say
Welcome back Chris, Hello

Chris lives in Sweden
He's a superb kind of guy 
He has a lot of heart
And is smart like Bill Nye, the Science Guy

He sniffs out bullshit in religion
He knows politics is a scam
He restores my faith in humanity
If you wanna meet him
Reserve a spot at a major LAN 
(party)

Chris I have hoped that you are doing fine
Before you dash again stay a minute and dine
Let us reminisce on old time
*Pours Chris a glass of wine**

Remember the days of chatzy 
When you were Inzom and not voidvoid
Remember Jordan and Jinelle
Do the names Mark, Crystal, and Lynsey
Ring a bell?

I imagine on a chair you sat
As we spent many a hour on that chat
Your font was blue 
Mine was green
Peache's was peach
Jordan's was red
Enough said

You were there for me
During my darkest of times
You are like family
I wish you good health and happiness
And hope you enjoy these rhymes


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

BEST ODE EVER WRITTEN. yeah yeah yeah good stuff kenny. seriously, i mean you should take up some career with rhyming. and chris! we miss you.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I love you guys. This made me tear up.

Thank you Kenny. You Sir, are Awesome.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

sweeeeeet


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This might still be one of my favorite things on the entire internet.


----------

